# Standard index.html



## DannYFreSh (19. März 2010)

Hallo,

wo findet sich den das Template für die Standard index.html unter Debian Lenny für ISPConfig 3.0.2 welche nach anlegen eines Kunden erzeugt wird ?

Habe mit hilfe der Suche zwar folgendes Thema gefunden, http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=339&highlight=index.html+ver%E4ndern hilft aber in diesem Fall nicht weiter.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Danny


----------



## Laubie (19. März 2010)

schau mal unter


```
debian:/usr/local/ispconfig/server/conf/index#
```
da liegen die ganzen index.html - je nach Sprache 

Grüße
Laubie

PS: Wenn du sie veränderst, solltest du sie in die ../conf-custom/index/ schreiben, damit sie bei einem update nich überschrieben wird...
... denke ich... Till?


----------

